# Cylindrical buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

cylindrical buildings, post yours
one example in são paulo
ipiranga 165 building








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Antigohotelhilton.JPG


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Floreasca City Sky Tower, Bucharest, Romania









Contrasting heavily is the eerie Ponte City in South Africa.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Australian Square in Sydney


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In Metro Manila, we got The *Rizal Tower* in Rockwell, Makati!


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Osaka*


Cylindrical Brown Building by satisam, on Flickr

*Singapore*


Tower Of Hope by zaki razali photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

and the famous


Mini Building by -stratiSphere-, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Floreasca City Sky Tower in Romania look so nice


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Menara Komtar*, Penang, Malaysia


Komtar , Penang by isa fujifilm s6500fd, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Disorted Cylindrical building 

*Fleda Tower*, Kuala Lumpur


20120912_181805 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## seb73 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tour de la Part-Dieu, Lyon, France


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

GM Headquarters, Detroit (center)









Main Tower, Frankfurt


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

in são paulo there is another one
dacon building:








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Edifício_Dacon.jpg

one in curitiba, brazil
bristol hotel:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020193&page=5

hotel nacional in rio de janeiro








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020193

santos dumont building, also in rio de janeiro:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020193

four cylindrical buildings in moscow








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150367

golden bell mansion shanghai








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=80122&highlight=golden


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

US Bank Tower, Los Angeles, 1989.


US Bank Tower by NotreDameIrish, on Flickr


US Bank Tower by bfurlong, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Pisa









britannica.com


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Europa Tower, Vilnius, Lithuania


by *sidstamm*


by *UggBoy♥UggGirl*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Two interlocking cylinders: Millennium Tower, Vienna, Austria


by *franzj*


by *Alex Erber*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Cibona Tower, Zagreb, Croatia

















by Croatian forumers dadekhr and stipson


by *Luminitsa*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Westhafen Tower, Frankfurt am Main, Germany









from *thehighrisepages.com*


by *Thomas Becker*


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Swissôtel The Stamford Singapore*








Source: streetdirectory.com








Source: hotelclub.com








Source: skyscraperpicture.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wonder why the tallest cylindric one wasn't mentioned yet:
guangzhou IFC









_picture by CTBUH.org_









_picture by CTBUH.org_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's more of an elliptical prism than a cylinder.


----------



## CZane (Jan 17, 2011)

1 blight st, Sydney. More of an oval-ish shape but amazing nevertheless.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*

St Regis Hotel & Residences













Amsterdam Tower












I don't know the name of this building















CENART National Arts Center


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
wwwoowwww


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

BT Tower, London, UK


by *murphyz*









from *photoeverywhere.co.uk*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Sacyr Vallehermoso Tower, Madrid, Spain


by *javier1949*


by *pdiezvig*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Capitol Records Tower, LA, USA


by *dionnemusic*


by *Mark Luethi*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

And of course Marina City, Chicago, USA :cheers:


by *C E Andersen*


by *lumierefl*


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

C&S Bank Building, Atlanta. Completed 1968, demolished in 1990 or so.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Witte Anna, The Hague.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some HK ones,

Hopewell Centre,










Lai Tak Tsuen, a public housing estate that won an award for it's architecture.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about this LA icon?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ very nice but I like the twins behind it more.


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Union.SLO said:


> BT Tower, London, UK
> 
> 
> by *murphyz*


What the hell is going on here? :nuts:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some more cylinders,

*Azrieli Centre* in Tel Aviv. The cylindrical tower is the tallest.










If there is one skyscraper in Africa that is the most African in design, that would be The *Kenyatta Conference Centre Tower* in Nairobi,


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

windowsoftheworld said:


> What the hell is going on here? :nuts:


What do you mean?


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

The pic of LA's Bonaventure Hotel reminded me of another cool building:

BMW Headquarters, Munich, Germany


by *Ola Alaa El-Din*


by *AlanLin*


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Union.SLO said:


> What do you mean?


It looks so bloody massive in the skyline.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

My hometown tallest, Hotel El Puerto, in Fuengirola, Spain. Not only is cylindrical, but inside is also spiral, as New York's Guggenheim


Hotel el Puerto, Fuengirola por aeinbu, en Flickr


El Puerto Hotel por JuanJ, en Flickr


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Candle House, Leeds, United Kingdom


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rotunda, Birmingham, United Kingdom


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rivergate Tower, Tampa, USA.* (my favourite cylinder)








Source: tourtampabayarchitecture.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

St. George's Wharf Tower, London


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

One and Two International Place, Boston, USA


by *rkarena*


by *dougnewmanatsea*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Business Tower, Nuremberg, Germany









from *tourismus.nuernberg.de*









from *pfnphoto.com*


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta


Westin Peachtree Plaza by Joel Mann, on Flickr


Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta, GA, USA. by James Good, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*The Westin Seattle, USA*








Source: aribrownest.com








Source: blogspot.com








Source: Wikimedia Commons (by Davidphogan74)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Daesung D-cube, Seoul, South Korea
Architect : Jerde


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul, Turkey.*








(by Jakobzh)








(by Jakobzh)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Meriz insurance office tower, Busan, South Korea


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Parade Condos, Toronto, Canada


by *nikatknight*


by *drum118*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Focus - Gold Coast, Australia
Year constructed: 1975
Height: 90 metres
Floors: 30
Architect: Clark Gazzard









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7306158342/sizes/l/in/photostream/
nathandavid


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Ave Medical Center, Monterrey, Mexico









by forumer Fermin Tellez


by *Hotu Matua*


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Denjiro said:


> *Swissôtel The Stamford Singapore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swissôtel is not cylindrical:


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Shanghai Tower...Okay, not reeeeeeally cylindrical....


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Holiday Inn Townsville:


Sugar Shaker (Holiday Inn Townsville) by Gertzy, on Flickr


Townsville Skyline by gecko47, on Flickr


----------



## de_passage (Feb 17, 2011)

Seat of the European Parliament / Strasbourg / France


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Zapopan-Mexico.

Icon 23










Pisa- Italy

Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Holiday Inn, San Diego, CA, built 1968-1970.


Holiday Inn Downtown San Diego by San Diego Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## CZane (Jan 17, 2011)

The Beehive, Wellington. Not a skyscraper, but still cylindrical.


----------



## aman747 (Oct 4, 2012)

Really very nice pics shared in this thread.i like many buildings very much.
thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## wazcaster (Apr 16, 2008)

mrfusion said:


> It looks so bloody massive in the skyline.


It's in an area where there aren't really any other talls. If it was located in the City cluster or in Canary Wharf it wouldn't appear anything like as tall as it does in that photo.

And it isn't technically a building, it's a transmission tower. The windows that make it look like it has regular floors are just there to hide the huge, and otherwise very ugly, concrete shaft that's designed to withstand a nuclear explosion from a mile away.


----------



## Contr (Mar 16, 2010)

The Visotsky, Yekaterinburg, Russia










by Umformer


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sestriere towers, built in 1930, elevation 2035m.









http://www.alpcub.com/tesi sandra/testo/cap IV/3 villaggio_operaio.htm









http://www.sullaneve.it/localita-italiane/piemonte/sestriere.htm


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sardinian nuraghes, 1800-1300 BC









http://digilander.libero.it/osini/nuraghe serbissi.htm









http://www.juzaphoto.com/galleria.php?t=189053&l=en









http://www.provincia.mediocampidano.it/mediocampidano/it/nuraghe_sanmarco.page









http://www.lincei-celebrazioni.it/atlantika/foto.html


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

Shertaton El-Gezira, Cairo


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Cuicuilco pyramids in Mexico City


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Not really a pyramid anymore, is it..?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Discovery of India Center, Mumbai


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Temasek Tower, Singapore


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

^^ One of my all time favourite skyscrapers. Only wish the top was level.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Best Western Lakeside Inn, Kenora, Ontario


Best Western Inn Kenora by +Jethro+, on Flickr

McIntyre Medical Sciences Building, Montreal, Quebec


Medical Sciences Building - McGill by Sheldon DeF, on Flickr

Crowne Plaza Chateau Lacombe, Edmonton, Alberta


Chateau Lacombe by wburris, on Flickr


----------



## CZane (Jan 17, 2011)

Wrest Point Casino, Hobart, Australia


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

1 of the 2 towers on top of Nagoya Stations is perfectly cylindrical expect for a square part that sticks out. The 2nd tower tower on the right in the picture is just a half circle.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Azrieli Center Circular Tower, Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Agent9752 (Sep 1, 2011)

I love all these cylindrical buildings, from the ancient to the modern.


----------



## ibense (Oct 4, 2007)

Torres de Hércules, Los Barrios, Spain


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Almost cylindrical, Weenatoren in Rotterdam









source: MOMO1435









http://www.deleeuwvanweenen.nl









http://www.top010.nl


----------



## whessedk (Sep 24, 2010)

The Phoenix building, in Hartford, CT, is the first two-sided building in the world, built in 1963. It is only 87 feet wide in the narrow direction.

Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Mutual_Life_Insurance_Building


20090331154821 by mogagraham3, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yayasan Sabah*

Yayasan Sabah by steffy182, on Flickr


Sunset Yayasan Sabah by maverick.anat, on Flickr


Bangunan Yayasan Sabah @ Menara Tun Mustapha by NoorSham @ Pok Sey, on Flickr


----------



## _ah (Jan 20, 2013)

Matrix, Toronto


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Sun/Sky Towers, Abu Dhabi


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Aspire Tower, Doha


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Nordstar Tower, Moscow(anyway the whole complex is not cylindrical, but the main part is  )


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Greenland Plaza, Zhengzhou


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Zhejiang Fortune Financial Center, Hangzhou


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Highcliff, Hong Kong(it's double-cylindrical  )


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Those look so precarious


----------



## scruffyscape (Mar 21, 2013)

Lad 2011 said:


> Rotunda, Birmingham, United Kingdom


I think this building would look great with a coca cola sign on top with maybe an integrated digital clock. Really love this building "I know I'm home".


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

1 Bligh Street, Sydney.

From above:









Quite dense down there.









From the ground:









Inside the atrium:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

85 Castlereagh Street, Sydney.

Right next to the Sydney Tower.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Australia Square Tower


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Millennium Hotel, St. Louis.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

tim1807 said:


> 1 Bligh Street, Sydney.


That is a very cool one. I like that atrium.


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

*Cagliari - Italy*
http://maps.google.it/maps?q=39.229...234&spn=0.00161,0.001725&num=1&t=h&gl=it&z=19


*THotel - 63 m
*

1









2








Uploaded with http://postimage.org



> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191516&page=4
> 
> http://www.promozioneacciaio.it/visita_virtuale.php?id=35


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheraton Vancouver Wall Centre



Sheraton Vancouver Wall Centre by Brad Smith, on Flickr


Sheraton Vancouver Wall Centre by RyAwesome, on Flickr


Sheraton Vancouver Wall Centre by halpinland, on Flickr


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

*Singapore - Camden Medical Centre*

Arch. Richard Meier
http://www.richardmeier.com/www/#/projects/architecture/visual/4/346/0/

http://maps.google.it/maps?q=Camden...gRiVEy0EFCSCYbOluPAxg&cbp=12,133.53,,0,-37.44

1









2








Uploaded with http://postimage.org


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

fletcher hotel Amsterdam








www.tumblr.com


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

The St. Regis Suites + Residences Mexico City​


Alex Urban said:


> St. Regis





What_The_Face said:


> Reforma hacia chapultepec por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


----------



## obolos (Nov 1, 2011)

Rabobank, Utrecht, The Netherlands 









Picture by me.


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

*DEUTSCHE POST - BONN*
http://maps.google.it/maps?q=DEUTSC...cdcKPt04PS-L9GfkaIHHw&cbp=12,285.94,,0,-32.52

Arch. Helmut Jahn
http://www.jahn-us.com/project/towers/deutsche-post


1









2









3









4








Uploaded with http://postimage.org


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

*Seso San Giovanni - Milano - Italy*
https://maps.google.it/maps?q=Viale...d=zk-NCCPm3OWJ1HGA1MHXtg&cbp=12,340,,0,-28.13

*Residenze Campari*
http://www.leresidenzediviacampari.it/

1









2









3








Uploaded with http://postimage.org


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

John F. kennedy Tower, Troy, New York.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

The RWE-Headquaters in Essen :


RWE Tower von 24David auf Flickr
And shun hing square in shenzhen :

Diwang Tower, Shun Hing Square Shenzhen China von dcmaster auf Flickr

Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen, China von hanneorla auf Flickr
the ends on both sides are cylindric


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Tokyo Government Building cilindrical:?: Even the Tokyo Mode Gakuen Coccoon Tower is more cilindrical.:lol:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

I meant the top. In the picture I saw it looked cylindrical.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Hotel Nikko Dalian


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Shin-Yokohama Prince Hotel, Yokohama.


----------



## mr.oldschool (Nov 22, 2012)

All these photos make me wanna grab my tea thermos to enjoy some hot tea.  Too bad I don't have it here with me.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Jentower, Jena:









wikipedia









imb-jena.de


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

jena is a beautiful city...:drool::drool:


----------



## rockinmoz (Jun 2, 2011)

Sykes in Tampa


----------



## Bel Ami (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think there are many good examples of cylindrical buildings.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Tour Part-Dieu, Lyon, France :


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*BMW Tower and Museum in Münich*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Floreasca Skytower is still my favourite cylinder, but *not* just because it's in Romania. It just looks so amazing and photos really don't do it justice, especially at night.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
thank you for posting....:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Ellipse 360 Tower, Taipei.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Shangri-La's Far Eastern Plaza Hotel, Tainan.


----------



## scarer (Jan 7, 2015)

Torre icon, Guadalajara


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*City of Perth Library*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*UnipolSai Tower (126 m)*
Milan, Italy
U/C 
design: Mario Cucinella Architects




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928854​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center:*

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

taipei world trade center exhibition hall 3
















TAIPEI | Taipei World Trade Center Exhibition Hall 3...


Taipei Xinyi District World Trade Center Exhibition Hall 3 Redevelopment 信義計畫區世貿三館地上權 南山規劃設計-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr Taipei Xinyi District World Trade Center Exhibition Hall 3 Redevelopment 信義計畫區世貿三館地上權 南山規劃設計-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

